# The cost of reversing a bad fashion decision



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Paying for a trend that seems to be crashing and burning - stretched earlobes.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/stretched-earlobe-regret-fuels-surge-in-cosmetic-surgery-1.3154767


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone dumb enough to think that looks cool deserves to live with the scars.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, things do seem to stretch as we get older. I know one woman who's zipper on her blue jeans wouldn't stay up so she hooked it onto her nipple ring.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> Yes, things do seem to stretch as we get older. I know one woman who's zipper on her blue jeans wouldn't stay up so she hooked it onto her nipple ring.



HA! I lol'd.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I like to refer to this as the "post-corporeal society". Whether punctures, stretching, body art, ridiculous musculature, or surgical modifications, there is a trend towards considering the "me" as entirely separate from the body one inhabits. The body is simply a fashion accessory to be used by that "me", or part of one's portfolio of accomplishments.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

mhammer said:


> I like to refer to this as the "post-corporeal society". Whether punctures, stretching, body art, ridiculous musculature, or surgical modifications, there is a trend towards considering the "me" as entirely separate from the body one inhabits. The body is simply a fashion accessory to be used by that "me", or part of one's portfolio of accomplishments.


But if the "fashion accessory" is displayed in a grotesque way, it can limit the employment potential of the body that displays it. And it may not be the repugnance of the fashion statement alone, but more likely the dubious decision making skills of the "me" who selected it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

For my part, I can't imagine anyone wanting the same sofa or painting hanging on the wall for their entire post-adolescent life, let alone doing something to your body. I can always get another sofa or painting. I can't get another body.

I'm sure we've all seen New Yorker cartoons, or similar, revolving around the board-of-directors meeting of the future, when all the members have tats and piercings. I doubt that will ever happen. Such things are generally done on impulse (in the old days, it would be if you were drunk and on shore leave), and "impulse" is not what boards generally look for.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If I can't conceal it with a normal shirt, I don't want it.

There are lots of situations where you don't want to look like a freak show.

Tatts on my face or neck, extreme piercings, et cetera are not going to happen with me, even if I thought there was some redeeming aesthetic factor (I don't).


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i once dated a girl who was covered with tats from head to toe. i often wonder what she looks like now


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I always thought tattoos were really cool. Strongly considered them a few times, but never bit the bullet for the reasons mentioned in this thread. I can never think of anything I would want permanently etched to me for life.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have tatts, but each has meaning for me. They aren't just decorations.

And, I can put a suit on and the lawyers and bean counters can't see them.

That's not so easy to do when you have the ace pf spades tattooed on your cheek.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

mhammer said:


> For my part, I can't imagine anyone wanting the same sofa or painting hanging on the wall for their entire post-adolescent life, let alone doing something to your body. I can always get another sofa or painting. I can't get another body.
> 
> I'm sure we've all seen New Yorker cartoons, or similar, revolving around the board-of-directors meeting of the future, when all the members have tats and piercings. I doubt that will ever happen. Such things are generally done on impulse (in the old days, it would be if you were drunk and on shore leave), and "impulse" is not what boards generally look for.


I remember a quote from someone a few years ago, "Getting a tattoo is like having platform shoes sewed to your feet". 

No disrespect to anyone with tats. I've seen some really good ones. I used to want one too, but fortunately procrastination won out.

By the way, mhammer, I used to work for one of Canada's large energy companies in the early 80's and was quite close with many of the senior executives in my position as a "corporate gopher". The CFO (a Maritimer) had a couple tattoos on his forearms that looked like the were hand carved with a Swiss Army knife. I doubt if anyone in the boardroom ever saw them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2015)

For me it's the money factor.
'what!? that much!? I can buy another decent guitar for that!'.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I have tatts, but each has meaning for me. They aren't just decorations.
> 
> And, I can put a suit on and the lawyers and bean counters can't see them.
> 
> That's not so easy to do when you have the ace pf spades tattooed on your cheek.


Depends why you have a specific tat in a specific place. Like you I have ink and they are not decorations. Some are in memory pieces. Some have specific meaning. Some are seen 99% of the time. The lawyers, bean counters and blue meanies know all about them.
As far as wearing a suit. I tried that once but the lawyer lied to me, it didn't work.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> For my part, I can't imagine anyone wanting the same sofa or painting hanging on the wall for their entire post-adolescent life, let alone doing something to your body. I can always get another sofa or painting. I can't get another body.
> 
> I'm sure we've all seen New Yorker cartoons, or similar, revolving around the board-of-directors meeting of the future, when all the members have tats and piercings. I doubt that will ever happen. Such things are generally done on impulse (in the old days, it would be if you were drunk and on shore leave), and "impulse" is not what boards generally look for.


My oldest ink and piercing are over 50 years old. The piercing was impulse, it went with the Mohawk haircut in 1963. I know people from all walks of life with ink. Most didn't get it on impulse. As far as the New Yorker BOD, that sounds like where my wife works.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> As far as wearing a suit. I tried that once but the lawyer lied to me, it didn't work.


I cut my hair (three inches from my butt crack at the time).
Worked for me.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i once dated a girl who was covered with tats from head to toe. i often wonder what she looks like now


This is where I insert the YouTube link to Groucho Marx singing. "Lydia the tattooed lady".


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I remember a quote from someone a few years ago, "Getting a tattoo is like having platform shoes sewed to your feet"


Almost. 

Getting a BAD tattoo may be similar to getting platform shoes sewed to your feet.

I have seven and I'm fairly sure I'll get more.

Getting tatts should be very much like the "measure twice, cut once" concept. Take time, carefully consider where you're putting it and ask yourself if you'll still think it's cool in ten years.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I cut my hair (three inches from my butt crack at the time).
> Worked for me.


That's why it didn't work. I didn't cut my hair or shave. I did braid it tho and my beard.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have 3 tattoos that are concealed beneath my clothes!  I have one across my back and two on my derriere. I got them there so the MIL wouldn't see them when she was alive. She would of been extremely unhappy! I still love them. They are mesmerizing and I don't have any regrets!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> i once dated a girl who was covered with tats from head to toe. i often wonder what she looks like now


A lady I know is now pretty much covered with ink. About the only part of her that isn't inked is her face. She's was a dancer. I've known her for a lot of years, before she got the boob job. What does she look like now? A 50 year old stripper with ink and boobs of a 20 year old. Not bad. She rides her own Harley, has an old man who rides and a couple of kids. Wins her fair share of wet t shirt and more contests.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

[video=youtube;n4zRe_wvJw8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4zRe_wvJw8[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

body mods seem like a great way to limit your career and dating pool.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Of all the mods I have seen over the years the earlobe thing was the dumbest. You knew everyone of them was going to regret it at some point, they just don't listen. Putting holes in your face or huge earlobes won't last. Thankfully my two never saw the need.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Of all the mods I have seen over the years the earlobe thing was the dumbest. You knew everyone of them was going to regret it at some point, they just don't listen. Putting holes in your face or huge earlobes won't last. Thankfully my two never saw the need.


You obviously haven't seen the silicone horn implants


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

- - - Updated - - -

She used to be a lawyer! This is just disgusting! Nothing at all beautiful or even intriguing!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> She used to be a lawyer! This is just disgusting! Nothing at all beautiful or even intriguing!



Wow, so I guess one conclusion we can draw is that sometimes it's not stupidity that prompts someone to do something stupid.

Sometimes it's a mental health problem.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Of all the mods I have seen over the years the earlobe thing was the dumbest. You knew everyone of them was going to regret it at some point, they just don't listen. Putting holes in your face or huge earlobes won't last. Thankfully my two never saw the need.


And yet there are cultures where this has lasted for a long time.

- - - Updated - - -



Diablo said:


> body mods seem like a great way to limit your career and dating pool.


Not really. The ones I've seen seem to be doing about as good as those without tats, body mods or anything else.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2015)

Then there's this 30yr old beauty who spent 
$50K to look like a blow up sex doll.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Electraglide said:


> And yet there are cultures where this has lasted for a long time.


Oh, I am sure its all the rage in the jungles of Africa. On the streets of North America it looks bizarre and stupid. You don't see anything like this in the jungle


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Oh, I am sure its all the rage in the jungles of Africa. On the streets of North America it looks bizarre and stupid


All in your point of view I guess. Personally I have no problem with it. Same as I have no problem on how my Dr. and dentist dress either. Casual works for me.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Not really. The ones I've seen seem to be doing about as good as those without tats, body mods or anything else.


the dating thing might be hit and miss...im sure for every person that's turned off by something, theres a fetishist that's drawn to it.
But careers? Sorry, I cant think of too many high paying jobs where face tats and all that other stuff would be accepted. Id bet 90% of people with this "alt" look work in bars, coffee shops, and tattoo parlours. But im no spring chicken, and ive never seen anyone with mods above the neck other than a nose stud, in a professional context. Not even once.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Diablo said:


> the dating thing might be hit and miss...im sure for every person that's turned off by something, theres a fetishist that's drawn to it.
> But careers? Sorry, I cant think of too many high paying jobs where face tats and all that other stuff would be accepted. Id bet 90% of people with this "alt" look work in bars, coffee shops, and tattoo parlours. But im no spring chicken, and ive never seen anyone with mods above the neck other than a nose stud, in a professional context. Not even once.


I worked in the corporate world for 25 years, never seen one, not one. Never seen a long hair either. and very very few with a single pierced ear. It's a choice. I have no issue with people doing anything or how they look, I really don't care to be honest. But to say it does not limit you in career choices is totally wrong, believe me it does. I hired a lot of people in my day, would never consider hiring one to represent the company in the field that looked like that. Like I said, I never came across one in 25 years so that pretty much tells you the story. You can claim it does not matter but in reality it does. For certain people, those that do not have any interest in professional work it can be fine. But you need to think about what your plans are. If they are leaning towards the corporate world then I would strongly advise against it. I would venture to guess that even coffee houses or retail outlets are going to think twice about it as well. I have had several work at the shop with loads of tats, none on the face mind you but I would probably draw the line at that. Bottom line is that you limit yourself by appearance. It's just a fact of life.

These three guys show up for a job interview, which one is getting the second interview? Unless it's in Coney Island or a tat/piercing shop only ones getting through the first interview. All three of them could be geniuses but only one is going to get through in 99% of the real world


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Gotta wonder what their "guitar face" looks like.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> the dating thing might be hit and miss...im sure for every person that's turned off by something, theres a fetishist that's drawn to it.
> But careers? Sorry, I cant think of too many high paying jobs where face tats and all that other stuff would be accepted. Id bet 90% of people with this "alt" look work in bars, coffee shops, and tattoo parlours. But im no spring chicken, and ive never seen anyone with mods above the neck other than a nose stud, in a professional context. Not even once.


Not too sure what you mean by ''professional'' but as far as high paying jobs go you see a fair bit of ink around here. Welders, rig people, drillers, a lot of the trades. Same with piercings. As long as they are classified as ''safe''.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Not too sure what you mean by ''professional'' but as far as high paying jobs go you see a fair bit of ink around here. Welders, rig people, drillers, a lot of the trades. Same with piercings. As long as they are classified as ''safe''.


I suppose in an industry where it doesn't matter what you look like, face tatts, huge piercings et cetera don't have a huge impact, until you try to move up the ladder.

Not everyone wants to do so, but that choice is pretty much off the table once you look like one of the guys in Scotts post above.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Krelf said:


> Paying for a trend that seems to be crashing and burning - stretched earlobes.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/stretched-earlobe-regret-fuels-surge-in-cosmetic-surgery-1.3154767


I always thought ear gauges were the most idiotic form of self mutilation imaginable. My younger daughter started wearing small gauges, but fortunately, came to her senses quickly and abandoned them. However, she has something like 12 tattoos, which I think she will regret one day. I know for a fact that those tats caused her to be disqualified several months ago for a job she wanted. As far as piercings, I don't see them that often anymore, and that's fine. It was another form of self mutilation my daughter tried and finally gave up.

I walked into a pet store years ago on a cold sales call and conversed with the kid behind the counter. Her face looked like a pin cushion. Just awful.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

That is exactly why I never got a tattoo on what is considered public skin. My company is very easy going when it comes to tattoos and such.

I am getting EVH tattooed somewhere on my arm I said I wouldn’t. It’s not like I am looking for a career not that I have much of one now.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

One of the guys at work has the big earlobe thing going on. About the size of a toonie. it doesn't bother me. (he's a guitar player, so I cut him extra slack)
I'm sure he's got tats too, but nowhere I've ever seen them


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

What's life without regret ?? That being said i have no piercings or tattoo's. I lived with a couple guys who were both tattoo artists and they would have done anything on me for free so it wasn't because of the money factor. I'm just boring i guess lol. Also they are mainly for women now it seems, at one time it was military guys and sailors and maybe bikers a bit later. Now, it just seems like they are for girls. I see nothing wrong with either but like most people say there is a line you should draw if you are getting one. Not on the face or the neck or even say the hands. As for the big piecings like those guys pictured above ask yourself ""will i scare children ??" lol if the answer is yes, its probably not the best idea. I wouldn't stop anyone from doing what they want though. We all have our own shows to run.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Simple! Just don’t look at what bothers you.

My husband doesn’t like my tattoo so I said “don’t look then”.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

some are works of art ... other look like a child's doodling .
some serve a function ( tribute to someone admired )
some are just "WTF is that about?"

the chinese "# 7 with egg roll" or "fat water cow" is kind cute though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Why... did this get bumped?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> Why... did this get bumped?


old people outrage


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------

